# Why canvas?



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

What else can you paint on that doesn't require a wood frame?


----------



## Lucy (Sep 25, 2015)

Hello
you can paint directly on wood or there are also some blocks of canvas paper like this


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Yes @Lucy...I use the exact brand of canvas pads myself.Very good quality


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

How about some kind of smooth paper product?


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

there are so many paper products ...depends if you want dry medium or water medium.Anyway don't use water medium on paper for dry medium.Go to some art store and look it up...


----------



## Butterfly88 (Nov 12, 2015)

I do like canvas paper personally.


----------

